# Springfield misleading?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I looked up something about Springfield Inc and the introductory statement bothers me. I get the impression they imply that they are successors to Springfield Armory.

Springfield Armory was a U.S. Government Arsenal in Springfield, Mass. and made arms and ammunition for the U.S. Government. Their research was extensive in developing small arms ammunition for the military. It was closed down sometime in the 'sixties, I believe. Today one building remains as a museum, other remaining buildings are part of a community college. The site is just down the road a ways from Smith and Wesson.

Springfield Inc. is a private firm with no affiliation to the U.S. Government.

Am I splitting hairs?

Bob Wright


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

I got that same impression. They mention the "history" of the armory in Mass. and how G. Washington ordered its creation to provide arms for the US army. I don't think your splitting hairs. One thing I liked about getting an XD over a Glock or something else was that I thought it was made in the USA. I mean the slide has SPRINGFIELD ARMORY USA on it and of course its made in croatia (which is also printed on the gun). But I still like it and I was advised before buying it it was made there. It was so highly recommended and it felt better than the Glock to me.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

+1 Mr. Wright. I bought S&W because of that big Croatia stamp on the XD


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have seen Companies and Company names go through all sorts of gyrations through the years. Ownership comes and goes, buildings used come and go, point of manufacture comes and goes. 

Smith and Wesson is, as I understand it under new ownership and therefore not the S&W of old either.

Winchester's are not really Winchesters anymore either.

All of them play on something that will draw customers in.

The play I prefer is when they make something that works.

Springfield makes stuff that works some in Mass. some in Croatia.

S&W makes stuff that works. Some in Mass. and I will bet some elsewhere.

I had a couple of XD's and now have a couple of M&P's. I switched primarily because of fit not point of origin.

Our world is not as clear cut as it once was and we just have to get over it and move on down the road. IMHO

Enjoy your toy's.

:smt1099


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

tschmittel said:


> +1 Mr. Wright. I bought S&W because of that big Croatia stamp on the XD


Does the stamp throw off the point of Impact? :anim_lol:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Springfield Inc. makes nothing in Massachusetts and never did. They're located in Illinois, after all. Most of their pistols are made in either Brazil or Croatia(Springfield Armory is the importer for the Croatian HS2000/XD). There are some that are assembled in the US but the main parts are still manufactured overseas. Like Bob Wright said, this company has no affiliation with the actual Springfield Armory. They just use the name for marketing purposes(some of those misleading).

Smith & Wesson on the other hand is still the same company. It has changed hands as all long-lasting companies do and all of their pistols and revolvers are still manufactured in the United States.

Winchester has been foreign owned for awhile. They no longer manufacture anything but their ammunition domestically now.

At least I can still buy American-made Rugers, Remingtons, Marlins, and ARs.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought they were trying to imply they had something to do with the M1 Garand. When I filled out my warranty card they ask what I owned from SA, it was on the list. My George A. Woody 3/45 M1 Garand is a far cry from what I bought from the "new sa". I had the loaded 1911. I didn't realize until I got home that it was made in Brazil. That is a long way from Mass. as is Illinois. The feedramp looked like grooved concrete and I could not chamber any ammo except for PowerBall.
They should have called it the unloaded. My friend had the same problem with his and sent it back. It returned with a broken thumb safety. I unloaded my loaded to the dealer I got it from for a G35. 
I have heard a lot of good things about the 1911's made in the good old USA from SA. I choose not to get anything manufactured from south of the Rio Grande anymore. I will pay the extra money from here on out. Like the old man told me, " You only pay for quality once."


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

My Springfield GI had none of those problems. I'm impressed with it. The only problem I encountered was with the sole garbage magazine that was provided with the pistol. 
It's a shame Kimber doesn't manufacture anything but target-style pistols or I would have bought from them. I think a GI-type pistol with good sights would be a great seller from Kimber for those looking for an affordable, reliable 1911.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My last Smith & Wesson revolver was a lemon and they would not fix it so I'm happy with any gun that works well no matter where it's made.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

tschmittel said:


> +1 Mr. Wright. I bought S&W because of that big Croatia stamp on the XD


from 1987-2001 a british company Tompkins plc. owned smith and wesson .

In March 2000, Smith & Wesson signed an agreement with the Clinton Administration in order to avoid lawsuits. The company agreed to numerous safety and design standards, as well as limits on the sale and distribution of their products. Gun clubs and gun rights groups responded to this agreement almost instantly by initiating large-scale boycotts of Smith & Wesson by refusing to buy their new products and flooding the firearms market with used S&W guns, cutting into their market share.

In 1974, the Springfield Armory name was used by Robert Reese, who formed a new company to manufacture semi-automatic versions of the M14 rifle. This company, now owned and run by Reese's sons, manufactures a wide array of firearms under the Springfield Armory name. However, this company is not located near the former armory site and has no connection with the original National Arsenal. Springfield Inc.'s motto "The Oldest Name In American Firearms" while technically true, is misleading since the company has no connection whatsoever with the original Springfield Armory in Springfield Massachusetts.

at least springfield has always been owned by Americans.the guns made in Croatia are now made under springfield arms guidelines.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm of the generation, buy American. In fact, that is the reason I purchased many S&W products. But, S&W has treated this lone customer with no respect (too lengthy to explain) and I switched manufacturers, i.e., M&P or XD. Those guns are not made in America and to some degree that bothers me. But, my XD has been flawless. I just wish I could have given my money to an American worker instead. But, the older I get, the more I'm discovering not many things are American made anymore. Here of late, I've seen caps and jackets with American flags displayed and a made in Vietnam tag inside.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> Does the stamp throw off the point of Impact? :anim_lol:


No I just have my own personal preference to buy American. It is the same reason I have a F 150 and not a Tundra. I'm sure XD's and Toyotas are good products, but they're just not for me.


----------



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

my experience w/ springfield is very good...
never had any issues w/ jamming or anything of that nature..
better than glock? ehhh i guess time will tell


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

While I do commend those who buy American, it's something I try to do as well, I also realize that Croatians have started not 1 but 2 world wars, and anybody willing to do that must know how to make an excellent weapon!


----------

